# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  PSA steigt während Hormonbehandlung mit Bicalutamid

## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo, 

nach Start meiner Hormonbehandlung mit Bicalutamid 150 mg / d und Advodat 70 mg/d im Juli 2011 steigt nun der PSA auf 0,02. Aus meinem Profil ist erkennbar, dass nach Einnahme der Medikamente im Juli 2011 der PA-Wert von 0,4  einen Monat später auf <0,01 gefallen ist. Dies sind zwar geringe Werte, aber aus meinem Profil ist erkennbar, dass bei mir schon bei einem geringen PSA-Wert ein erheblicher pathologischer Befund vorlag. 

Nun steigt auch der NSE-Wert von 17 auf 36 ng/ml.

Ich habe bedenken, dass sich meine Zellen bereits jetzt schon zu hormon-unabhängigen Zellen wandeln.

Wie sollte ich weiter verfahren?
Sollte ich jetzt beide Medikamente absetzen und auf GnRH Analoga umsteigen?
Oder ist es ratsamer, mit einer Medikation zu pausieren und hierdurch den Zellen die Möglichkeit zu eröffnen, sich wieder zurück zu bilden? 

Wie ist festzustellen, ob das Bicalutamid das PC fördert?

Ich könnte versuchen in die MDV 3100 Studie aufgenommen zu werden. Aber ist dieses Mittel nicht der Nachfolger von Bicalutamid und tritt dann nicht das gleiche Problem der Veränderung der Zellen auf?

Es ist für mich zurzeit sehr schwierig, einen Lösungsweg zu finden. Vielleicht helfen mir Eure Ratschläge / Meinungen, meinen weiteren Weg zu finden.

Viele Grüße
Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## LudwigS

> Nun steigt auch der NSE-Wert von 17 auf 36 ng/ml.


Das würde ich nochmal kontrollieren.

Beim NSE muss einiges beachtet werden, z.B dass das Blut gleich verarbeitet (zentrifugiert) bzw. der NSE umgehend bestimmt wird.

Bereits nach 1 Stunde beginnt beim unbehandelten Blut der Zerfall der roten Blutkörperchen und die setzen NSE frei.

Ich hatte auch mal NSE 16 und habe das Blut beim nächsten Mal mir beim Hausarzt geben lassen und selbst zum Städtischen Labor gebracht mit der Bitte, es nicht lange stehen zu lassen.

NSE 9 ng/ml war das Ergebnis.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Vielen Dank für Deinen Tip. Werde morgen gleich nachfassen, wie der Ablauf bei meinem Urologen war. 

Einen schönen Abend

Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Habe meinen nachgefasst beim Urologen: Ja - das dauert mehrere Stunden, bis die Proben im Labor sind. Habe heute sofort das Labor angerufen - die nehmen Blut ab und ermitteln den Wert sofort. 
Nochmals vielen Dank für Deinen Tip. 

Bin gespannt, ob noch ich noch weitere Kommentare zu meinen Fragen erhalte.

Grüße Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo Ulf-Wilhelm,

ich war Ende letzten Jahres in einer ähnlichen Situation, nur mit einem wesentlich höherem PSA-Wert.
Mein Urologe empfahl mir, Bicalutamid sofort abzusetzen, um zu vermeiden, dass die Krebszellen lernen, sich Ihre benötigte Energie aus diesem Medikament zu besorgen. Suche im Forum mal nach ARM oder Androgenrezeptormutation.

Viel Glück 

Wolfgang

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Ulf-Wilhelm,

Du solltest auch den PSA-Wert nochmal kontrollieren lassen. Schwankungen in diesem Bereich sind häufig. Bei mir pendelte der PSA-Wert unter der Einnahme von bicalutamid 50 und Avodart 0,5 innerhalb des letzten Jahres um 0,2 Punkte nach oben oder nach unten, durchschnittlich blieb der Wert bei 0,14 stehen. Nur wiederholte Messungen im Abstand von ca. 4 Wochen lassen eine Tendenz, v.a. zur Verdopplungszeit erkennen. Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle nicht verrückt machen. Zum Thema NSE kann ich mich LudwigS nur anschließen.
Advodart 70 mg/d erscheint mir ein wenig hoch, dann müßtest Du ja 140 Pillen am Tag schlucken. Eine Kapsel enthält 0,5mg. 
Ich halte auch den Ansatz von Dr. Israel Barken zu diesem Thema für sehr vernünftig. Um Nebenwirkungen und Abhängigkeit der Zellen von Bicalutamid zu verhindern, empfiehlt er, die Einnahme von 50mg/d allmählich auf 50mg/Woche (!) zu reduzieren. Ich bin jetzt bei 50mg alle 3 Tage, ohne daß der PSA-Wert ansteigt.
Hier kannst Du nachlesen, was ich vor einem Jahr dazu schrieb.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo Andreas, hallo Wolfgang, 

Andreas, Du hast vollkommen Recht mit Advodart. Nein ich schlucke nur eine Pille am Tag - der Wert ist - wie Du sagst - 0,5 mg. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - ich hab das auch in meinem Profil geändert.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise auf eine Anpassung der Medikation. Morgen habe ich einen Termin mit meinem Urologen - da werde ich das Thema Bicalutamid ansprechen.

Viele Grüße
Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo,

war heute beim Urologen. Wir haben vereinbart, Bicalutamid und Advodat abzusetzen und zeitnah zu prüfen, wie sich der PSA-Wert verhält. Wir hatten eh vor, die IAD (Intermittierende Androgenblockade) anzuwenden. Parallel werde ich ein PET CT durchführen, um zu überprüfen, ob sich trotz der Androgenblockade die Krebsmasse vergrößert hat und sichtbar ist.


Gruesse
Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Eheweib

Vielleicht interessiert dieser Bericht aus dem Ärzteblatt für Bicalutamid / HT
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/63973

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Ulf-Wilhelm,

das Pet/CT macht Metastasen in der Regel ab PSA > 2,5 sichtbar, bei mir hat's auch bei diesem Wert nichts gebracht. Die Strahlenbelastung ist mit ca. 23 Millisievert ungeheuer hoch. (Zum Vergleich: die ersten Strahlenschäden traten in Hiroshima bei ca. 50mSv auf) Ich würde mir das für Zeiten aufsparen, falls das PSA wirklich mal hoch sein sollte (ich wünsch's Dir natürlich nicht). Die bessere Alternative wäre ein 3-Tesla-MRT - ohne Strahlenbelastung. Oder Du wartest, bis Prof. Barentsz in Nijmwegen sein USPIO wieder zur Verfügung hat, er teilte mir mit, daß es schon im Herbst soweit sein könnte. Vielleicht wurde bei Deiner Lymphadenektomie ja ein Knoten übersehen, den er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit finden könnte.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo,
in Bremen im Zentrum für moderne Diagnoszik - Zemodi-kann man mit dem Siemens Biograph MR ein MR/PET F 18 Cholin machen lassen und vermeidet die hohe Strahlenbelastung. 0421 69641 500
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Marsjürg, hallo Ulf-Wilhelm,

das von marsjürg genannte Zentrum gibt für ein Ganzkörper-CT eine Strahlenbelastung von durchschnittlich 17,9 mSv an (5,3-52,5 !), siehe hier.

Hinzu kommt noch die Strahlenbelastung des PET von ca 7mSv (5-10mSv), womit wir wieder bei den etwa 23-25mSv sind.
Ich wüßte nicht, was da groß an Strahlenbelastung zu vermeiden wäre. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Mattse

> Vielleicht interessiert dieser Bericht aus dem Ärzteblatt für Bicalutamid / HT
> http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/63973


Interessanter Artikel. Da kann man sich doch grundsätzlich fragen, was mit dem *Allgemeines Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG), § 1 Ziel des Gesetzes

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ag...189710006.html
*

ist, wonach durch das Alter keine Benachteiligung erfolgen darf.

Und in dem Artikel selbst ist unter dem Punkt Schlussfolgerung auf den Hinweis "Interessenkonflikt" hinsichtlich der finanziellen Unterstüzung zu achten.

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo Eheweib und Andreas,

vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen. 
@ Eheweib: Vielen Dank für den Link. Da ich "erst" 55 Jahre bin, sollte meine Lebenserwartung leicht höher sein als 10 Jahre. Daher suche ich nach Wegen, diese Erwartung auch hin zu bekommen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
@ Andreas: Die Aussage vom PET-CT hatte ich auch immer gelesen. Bei mir waren jedoch drei Lymphknoten mit einem PET CET Cholin F18 bei einem PSA von 0,7 klar und deutlich abgebildet zu sehen. Dies wurde dann bei der anschließenden Ektomie der Lympknoten auch pathologisch bestätigt (leider).  

Meine PSA-Verdoppelung beträgt ca. 14 Tage - werde jetzt bei PSA ca. 0,9-1,2 ein PET-CT vornehmen lassen. Bei PSA ca. 1,6 werden ich spätestens entschieden haben müssen, was ich als nächstes tue, damit die Tumorlast nicht zu hoch wird.

Ich denke, dass der Prostata-Krebs halt nicht eine Krankheit ist sondern in seiner Ausprägung als unterschiedliche Krankheiten auftritt und unterschiedlich behandelt werden muss. Für die individuelle Behandlung sind unsere Leitfäden und unser Gesundheitssystem sowie Studien nicht ausgelegt. Hier geht es halt um den groeßten gemeinsamen Nenner. Daher ist es notwendig, dass jeder Patient sich möglichst gut und breit informiert.

Daher ist dieses Forum mit dem Feedback und dem Erfahrungsaustausch auch so sehr wertvoll. 

Vielen Dank hierfür

Ulf-Wilhelm.

----------


## Eheweib

Hallo Ulf-Wilhelm,
bitte lies mal bei Prostata.eu den Befund meines Mannes. Da wird Dir schlecht. Ich wäre dankbar, wenn es eher ein leichterer Befund wäre, am besten natürlich gar nichts. Da er sich mit dem Thema einfach noch nicht beschäftigen kann, bin ich hier die Aktive. Und ganz klar, dass bei dem "Jungen" Alter alles Mögliche in Betracht gezogen wird um die Lebensqualität zu erhalten. Gerade auch bei der systemischen Modalität.Hast Du Dein Profil schon hinterlegt? Würde mich interessieren. Zu dem Absatz Ausprägungen.... da man bisher noch keinerlei defintive Ursachen für Ca´s ausmachen konnte und ich aber Ursachenforscherin bin, um so auch Therapien gestalten zu können (bin zudem noch Heilpraktikerin) denke ich auch, dass man ganzheitlich denken sollte. Bei meinem Göttergatten war 2009 eine Darmop schief gelaufen und alles was so im Darm ist, hat sich ergossen bis hin zum post.operativen Abszess.... ERGO: Die Entartung könnte also mit den Keimen im Bauchraum zu tun haben. 
Nun gut. 
Ich schliesse mich Deiner Aussage an: Forum mit Feedback und Erfahrungsaustausch sehr, sehr hilfreich. Ich bin darüber sehr dankbar. Und auch über Eure Akzeptanz... bin ja nur ein Weib :-)

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Ulf-Wilhelm,

rein interessehalber, weil ich in einer ähnlichen Situation bin: Könnte es nicht sein, daß dein PET/CT auf Grund des niedrigen PSA nur die größeren befallenen Lymphknoten sichtbar gemacht hat und daß dadurch Herde nicht entfernt wurden? Das wäre ja dann bei einem wiederholten PET/CT bei ähnlich niedrigen PSA-Bereichen wieder der Fall. Bei der hohen Rate an falsch-negativen Ergebnissen des PET/CT hättest Du dann wieder keine klare Aussage.
Das bicalutamid auf Grund des PSA-Anstiegs abzusetzen ist prinzipiell richtig. Dr. Barken schreibt dazu, daß eine anschließende ADT in diesem Fall sinnvoll ist 
Ich persönlich versuche, die Zeit bis zur Wiedereinführung des USPIO durch Hormonmanipulation zu überbrücken (siehe Profil) und vor der Untersuchung das PSA auf einen für die Diagnose sinnvollen Wert ansteigen zu lassen. 
Was meinst Du dazu?

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Andreas,
so wie ich das verstanden habe beziehen sich die angegebenen Werte auf CT/PET. Für die MR/PET wird eine " deutlich geringere Strahlenexposition" als beim PET/CT angegeben.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Jürgen,

Du hast selbstverständlich recht, bitte entschuldige. Das hab ich überlesen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß die dort schon sowas modernes anbieten. Eine Option, die man - wenn das PSA hoch genug ist - nur empfehlen kann.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo Andras,

ja - Dein Profil ist sehr interessant. Ich bin Deiner Meinung, dass mein PET/CT nur die größeren befallenen Lymphknoten sichtbar gemacht hat. Daher hatte ich auch vor der OP besprochen, dass möglichst "alle" Lymphknoten aus dem Bauchraum entfernt werden. Meine Hoffung damals war, dass ich mir somit wieder ein oder mehrere Jahre ohne PSA-Anstieg ermöglichen könnte (war ja nach der RPE auch so). Leider war dem nicht so.
Aus den herausgetrennten Gewebe wurden in der Pathologie dann auch neun von neun gefundenen Lymphknoten mit Krebsbefall gefunden (siehe mein Profil). Also mehr als vorher sichtbar waren. Es gibt wohl auch Vorträge, aus denen hervor geht, mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit wo befallene Lymphknoten gefunden werden (an meinem "Fundort" waren ca. 58% bei einem Vortrag eingetragen - leider finde ich diesen Vortrag nicht mehr wieder). Ich habe gelesen, dass die nächst warscheinlichen "Fundorte" hinter den Schultern sein könnten. 
Für mich sind die "Fundorte" zukünftig u.a. deshalb interessant, um dort Proben entnehmen lassen zu können, um diese 
- bei Prof. Bonkhoff mit den vorher dort untersuchten vergleichen zu können (ich möchte so erfahren, wie sich mein Krebs unter der Hormonblockade verändert hat) - oder
- evtl. eines Tages in die Immuntherapie einsteigen zu können. 
Ich werde aber sorgfältig abwägen, bei welchen Nebenwirkungen ich an diese Krebsproben kommen kann.

Ich fand auch den Hinweis auf "schonendere" Verfahren zum Auffinden der Krebsschwerpunkte sehr interessant.  Ich werde mich da einmal einlesen.

Vielen Dank - und alles Gute
Ulf-Wilhelm

----------

